# Favorite nonfiction cat book?



## MaddOphelia

Hi all,

I recently read Cat Sense by John Bradshaw, and I adored it. It was fascinating to learn the natural history of cats, and to find out why Reese has some of the behaviors she does.

What's your favorite book about cats? Also, are there any nonfiction cat books you'd recommend for young readers?

Maddy:kittyball


----------



## Pookins4

I recommend The Good, The Bad, and The Furry by Tom Cox. It's written about the author's life and his humorous cats. I enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## olywhizz

I recently read Cat Daddy by Jackson Galaxy. It was a decent read more about Jacksons journey in life to become the cat man he is. Also has cat tips through out the book. May not be suitable for younger readers since it contains information about Jacksons struggles with food and drug abuse.


----------



## MaddOphelia

Pookins4 said:


> I recommend The Good, The Bad, and The Furry by Tom Cox. It's written about the author's life and his humorous cats. I enjoyed it a lot!



A cute title, definitely makes me want to check it out! Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## MaddOphelia

olywhizz said:


> I recently read Cat Daddy by Jackson Galaxy. It was a decent read more about Jacksons journey in life to become the cat man he is. Also has cat tips through out the book. May not be suitable for younger readers since it contains information about Jacksons struggles with food and drug abuse.


That sounds great. Sounds like a book I could definitely get into. Thanks for letting me know about it!


----------



## NebraskaCat

I really liked (and recommend) Cat vs Cat by Pam Johnson Bennett, for people attempting to integrate and find peace in multi-cat households.

In terms of the nonfiction "feel good" cat stories (like what Marley and Me is to dogs), I highly recommend A Snowflake in My Hand by Samantha Mooney and Cleo by Helen Brown.


----------



## Marcia

The Cat that Cried for Help by Dr. Nicholas Dodman

The Cat Who Cried for Help: Attitudes, Emotions, and the Psychology of Cats: Nicholas Dodman: 9780553378542: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Arianwen

I loved "The Good the Bad and the Furry" as well. In part becasue it wasn't preachy ion tone which so many are.


----------



## olywhizz

MaddOphelia said:


> That sounds great. Sounds like a book I could definitely get into. Thanks for letting me know about it!


 
no problem


----------



## MaddOphelia

Oh, thank you, everyone! These all sound great. I'm excited to look them up. It's great to have a nice, long reading list of cat books!


----------



## Time Bandit

I LOVED Homer's Odyssey, by Gwen Cooper. Wonderful book about the author and her life with her cats...they really went through a lot. It's especially hard to recommend this book, as Homer recently died...may he RIP.


----------



## MaddOphelia

Time Bandit said:


> I LOVED Homer's Odyssey, by Gwen Cooper. Wonderful book about the author and her life with her cats...they really went through a lot. It's especially hard to recommend this book, as Homer recently died...may he RIP.


Thank you for the link, the book looks great! What a lovely tribute to a cat who sounds amazing. It's nice knowing the book will keep his memory alive.


----------

